# Anyone here fold?



## bystander (Dec 11, 2015)

[email protected]

https://folding.stanford.edu/

They will explain better then me, nice little video fer us who prefer not reading. They basically use your computer while you aren't (fer you who have a home desktop) to hopefully come up with cures to different illnesses.

Its run by STANFORD University (who?)

I've been doing it fer some forum for years now (I haven't been on said forum in a long time...)

Take a looks, maybe you got a computer you never turn off cause electric is free and oil is cheap and who got the fuckin' time to wait for it to boot up.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2015)

PRIONS! They are studying GMOs. If I can find the article I'll post later.. A biologist in the early 90's quit his research team because the plants they were modifying produced an unknown protein. He tried to explain the danger of prions (folded proteins) but his research team didn't want to hear it.
He went on to say prions (folded proteins) were the cause of mad cow disease. 

This could be very important research. Thanks for posting!


----------



## bystander (Dec 13, 2015)

Every cool info thanks!


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to projects and websites


----------

